# Product Review: Makita LXT 18V Cordless Drywall Gun



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

*Product Review on the Makita LXT 18V Cordless Drywall Gun*
Has anybody else used this gun and what are your thoughts!?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2012)

*Check out my video review here! *
http://youtu.be/7qAbGC-PPOY?hd=1


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, there's 2 of you now, One will be called PT, and the other NPT:whistling2:
I use to rock, still got one of those dewalt ones, That gun sounds a lot better than the de walt. You could never run it full out like that, and the gun would come to a dead stop, just before it would properly counter sink in a bevell:furious:

That one sounds like she has good torque on it. But if I was looking at that gun over the internet to buy, it looks bulky, so it would make me skeptical. it would half to be a in store buy, where you could pick it up , to see how it feels in your hand. But you guys addressed that, saying it has good balance, but you wouldn't think so just looking at it.

You guys do good video presentation, very good. So hurry up and get your zook fixed, so you can do a vid on that:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Ok, there's 2 of you now, One will be called PT, and the other NPT:whistling2:
> I use to rock, still got one of those dewalt ones, That gun sounds a lot better than the de walt. You could never run it full out like that, and the gun would come to a dead stop, just before it would properly counter sink in a bevell:furious:
> 
> That one sounds like she has good torque on it. But if I was looking at that gun over the internet to buy, it looks bulky, so it would make me skeptical. it would half to be a in store buy, where you could pick it up , to see how it feels in your hand. But you guys addressed that, saying it has good balance, but you wouldn't think so just looking at it.
> ...


Haha! Thanks man! I know, im excited about getting the bazooka fixed.
I spoke with Craig today, he's gonna hook me up with the parts.
Columbia might hook us up with some shirts for the video 

But ya all in all we were very impressed with that Cordless. Just a little bit heavier than a regular corded drywall gun. But still lighter than other competing cordless drywall guns.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Having never had one in my hand I can't say for sure, but looks to be a lot better balanced than my DeWalt cordless which is fairly cumbersome. I still like my DeWalt corded though and it sounds a lot meaner than that Makita cordless. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never used that model. But use the autofeed one, it has the same body just a different head. They are a very reliable and sturdy tool. The Hilti is like buying a BMW, the makita a Nissan or Toyota. They all do the job in different ways.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> Having never had one in my hand I can't say for sure, but looks to be a lot better balanced than my DeWalt cordless which is fairly cumbersome. I still like my DeWalt corded though and it sounds a lot meaner than that Makita cordless. :whistling2:
> 
> Ya I know what you mean MudShark. The gun sounds gutless! But it tears! I love it. It sinks them so quick.
> But ya you're right. Its hard to beat a corded gun.
> But as far as cordless goes, Its up there.





gazman said:


> I have never used that model. But use the autofeed one, it has the same body just a different head. They are a very reliable and sturdy tool. The Hilti is like buying a BMW, the makita a Nissan or Toyota. They all do the job in different ways.


okay ya ya, I know the one you mean gazman.
And I agree with your statement. Nothing wrong with a Nissan or Toyota!


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Same autofeeder here too. It's not flawless, given the occasional misfires and jams, but it's a good tool.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

*Hilti*



gazman said:


> I have never used that model. But use the autofeed one, it has the same body just a different head. They are a very reliable and sturdy tool. The Hilti is like buying a BMW, the makita a Nissan or Toyota. They all do the job in different ways.


Have used Hilti guns ,auto feed, for years and rareley have a problem:thumbup:


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there a variable speed on those like a corded one or is it just one speed. I want one


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

sandshots said:


> Is there a variable speed on those like a corded one or is it just one speed. I want one


When you say variable speed what do you mean?....
It is trigger sensitive...like, its not all or nothing!
You can gauge your speed by how hard you pull the trigger just like a corded one. Is that what you meant?


----------



## sandshots (Jan 23, 2012)

yes

guage speed on how hard the trigger is pulled.

sometimes the backing on some of these steel stud walls are 16g plus the 16g stud so by pulsing the trigger it helps to get that screw in there.

on another note, i never used this makita cordless drywall gun but i deffinately can use one.

sometimes were up on scaffold topping out 25ft walls or in between some tight areas where I even have to take my toolbags/toolbelt off to get in, a cordless drywall gun is a perfect for situations like this. plus that clip fits perfect on my oxys.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya right on!
We were pretty impressed.
Here's the video review in case anyone missed it above.
http://youtu.be/7qAbGC-PPOY?hd=1


----------



## Tstang (Dec 20, 2011)

Never used that one before but it looks huge and heavy. I have a cordless hilti screwgun and love it. A little heavier than a corded one but won't make your arm tired. I have the 2.6 battery and it lasts about 2.5-3 hours. Hanging and screwing. Not just constant screwing. A bit on the pricey side but comes with a 2 year wear and tear warranty and the batteries have a 3 year warranty. You won't be dissatisfied.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Tstang said:


> Never used that one before but it looks huge and heavy. I have a cordless hilti screwgun and love it. A little heavier than a corded one but won't make your arm tired. I have the 2.6 battery and it lasts about 2.5-3 hours. Hanging and screwing. Not just constant screwing. A bit on the pricey side but comes with a 2 year wear and tear warranty and the batteries have a 3 year warranty. You won't be dissatisfied.


We love it. Its actually not heavy at all compared to a regular corded gun. Just slightly heavier. Maybe an extra pound. I tried hilti's before and I thought my arm was gonna fall off after doing ceilings for a day with it! They ran good! Very strong. But the batteries were the heaviest things I'd ever seen! Its like they were filled with led! And they were ridiculously expensive. Maybe they have different batteries now, I dont know, but the ones my drywall crew had at the time were retarded!

All in all, we're very happy with this gun! I think i'll buy more.
I love how well balanced it is! I cant even notice it on my tool belt!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Is there a big anti-collated screwgun movement in America? By the time you put 4 screws in singularly, with a collated gun, you'd be done.


----------



## GYPSUMTRADESMAN (Feb 20, 2010)

this is actually a nice gun i have it is ideal for patching i also hang with it ,but mostly do patches with this screw gun no cord so you just go to town with it it also has a lot of power i also like to use it for metal framing


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

GYPSUMTRADESMAN said:


> this is actually a nice gun i have it is ideal for patching i also hang with it ,but mostly do patches with this screw gun no cord so you just go to town with it it also has a lot of power i also like to use it for metal framing


I agree! 
Very nice gun for odds and ends. Worth having in your tool kit.


----------

